# Sous titre .srt pas pris en compte dans  AirAV Aceplayer...



## PowerGif88 (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai pas mal de films en version sous-titrée ds ma freebox que j'aimerai pouvoir regarder dans mon lit avec mon IPad Retina ^_^mais malheureusement aucun des playersque ne focntionne avec les sous-titres (_ OplayerHD, AirAV, AcePlayer...)_

Connaissez vous une astuce par trop compliquer pour rendre le fichier st lisible.
Par avance merci


----------



## ced68 (13 Septembre 2012)

Salut, 
Moi je lis les sous-titres avec OPlayerHD, mais par contre j'ai le fichier sur l'iPad et pas stocké ailleurs. Je suis étonné qu'il n'arrive pas à le faire. As-tu regardé dans les paramètres si tu n'as pas désactivé par erreur l'incrustation des sous-titres ?


----------



## PowerGif88 (14 Septembre 2012)

ced68 a dit:


> Salut,
> Moi je lis les sous-titres avec OPlayerHD, mais par contre j'ai le fichier sur l'iPad et pas stocké ailleurs. Je suis étonné qu'il n'arrive pas à le faire. As-tu regardé dans les paramètres si tu n'as pas désactivé par erreur l'incrustation des sous-titres ?



Bonjour
je vais voir ça, merci


----------

